# günstiger Laptop zum streamen & surfen gesucht



## LivingDeadDoll (16. April 2015)

*günstiger Laptop zum streamen & surfen gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop, den ich hauptsächlich zum Filme streamen (Sky Go, Maxdome) und zum surfen im Internet nutzen möchte. Evtl. gelegentlich auch spielen.
Die Auswahl ist ja enorm, die Preisunterschiede auch. Ich hätte gesagt bis 500 Euro, gerne aber auch günstiger! 
Ich schwanke auch zwischen 15 - 17 Zoll. Im Sommer würde ich den Laptop gerne auf dem Balkon nutzen. Ansonsten im Wohnzimmer per HDMI mit dem Fernseher.
Bin mir wie gesagt sehr unschlüssig, auf was es bei der Suche ankommt. Bräuchte daher ein paar Tipps!

Wäre das z.b. etwas? 
Lenovo G710 Notebook, Intel® Core™ i5, 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll), 1000 GB Speicher, 8192 MB DDR3-RAM
Lenovo G50-45 80E300DKGE Notebook, AMD A6, 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll), 1000 GB Speicher, 8192 MB DDR3L 

Freue mich über Hilfe


----------



## MountyMAX (20. April 2015)

*AW: günstiger Laptop zum streamen & surfen gesucht*

Was für Spiele willst du denn spielen?

AMD kannst du eigendlich vergessen, den brauchst nur zum heizen im Winter, oder wenn du den Akku schnell leeren willst 

Der Intel, da kommt es drauf an, ob der i5 ein U (besserer Office CPU) oder M am Ende hat, aber dennoch etwas schwach, besser ein i7 (mit M oder besser HQ am Ende)

Aber ich sehe grade 500 EUR .. uff naja das wird eher nichts mit dem Spielen.

Wenn du das Spielen streichst, schau dir mal die "Hewlett-Packard 350 G1" Serie an, hab da auch einige eingerichtet/verkauft, trotz das diese preiswert sind, ist die Verarbeitung ok und es gibt auf der Tastatur keine "Schwachstellen" (also Stellen wo beim Tippen das Gehäuse nachgibt, daneben schon, aber man tippt ja nicht daneben )
Allerdings, um Notebooks richtig Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen, solltest du eine SSD nachrüsten, sonst sind diese nicht schneller als Notebooks von vor 7/8 Jahren und als CPU wenigstens einen i5 
Wenn du keine SSD nachrüstest, reicht auch ein i3 - aber ob das sinnvoll ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------

